# 6-Kern CPUs in Notebooks



## DaXXes (7. November 2016)

In letzter Zeit haben die mobilen Prozessoren leistungsmäßig ziemlich aufgeholt und hängen den Desktop-CPUs kaum noch hinterher. Allerdings werden da allmählich 6 bis 8 Kerne zum Standard, während die Laptops immer noch bei 2C/4T oder bestenfalls 4C/8T verharren.
Ist absehbar, wann es Notebooks mit 6 Kern-Prozessoren geben wird?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. November 2016)

Ich denke wenn 6cores auf dem Desktop standard werden wird sich das ganze auch auf notebooks durchsetzen, aber das dauert halt noch ein bisschen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (7. November 2016)

10 Sekunden Google.

BullMan E-Klasse Grand Xeon 17FHD

Oder hab ich irgendwas missverstanden?

Die Suchwörter waren übrigens 6 Kern Notebook.




> Ist absehbar, wann es Notebooks mit 6 Kern-Prozessoren geben wird?



Damit dürfte die Frage wohl beantwortet sein, ob es absehbar ist.


----------



## MaW85 (7. November 2016)

Nächstes Jahr wird bei Intel angepasste Kabylake 4 kerner für den Laptop geben, alles andere ist z.Z nur Desktop Technik in einen Laptop gedrückt und kostet einfach viel zu viel.
Was Amd mit der Zen Architektur anstellt weis keiner so richtig. 
Für was brauchst du den ein 6Kerner im Laptop?


----------



## flotus1 (7. November 2016)

Von den Xeon-Ungetümen mal abgesehen wird es wohl 2018 mit Coffee Lake soweit sein dass leistungsfähige Hexacore-CPUs in Notebooks Einzug halten.

Edit: Also auf Intel-Seite. Was AMD so in diese Richtung treibt weiß ich nicht und bleibe skeptisch.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2016)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn 6cores auf dem Desktop standard werden wird sich das ganze auch auf notebooks durchsetzen, aber das dauert halt noch ein bisschen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


6 Kerner sind auf dem Desktop seit 5 Jahren Standard.

Gesendet von geht dich nichts an.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. November 2016)

Im Consumer Markt? Wohl eher nicht. Oder habe ich die Sockel 1151 Skylake Hexacores bisher einfach übersehen? 

Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia z5 compact.


----------



## flotus1 (7. November 2016)

Au ja, streiten wir uns darüber was Standard ist und wie es definiert wird anstatt auch nur ansatzweise etwas zum Thema beizutragen


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2016)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Im Consumer Markt? Wohl eher nicht. Oder habe ich die Sockel 1151 Skylake Hexacores bisher einfach übersehen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia z5 compact.



Man hat vor fünf Jahren schon Hexacores für 100-200€ pro Stück bekommen. Und mit >17% Marktanteil wären die dann wohl auch definitiv gut im Consumer Markt vertreten, meinst du nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:
Welche CPU nutzt du zum Spielen? (Dezember 2011)?


Gesendet mit einer besoffenen Brieftaube.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. November 2016)

Eine Umfrage auf einer Hardwareseite zum Thema Hardware ist sicherlich keine repräsentative Quelle. Ich behaupte 70 der Leute auf der Strasse würden die Frage wieviele Kerne ihre CPU hat mit nichtssagenden Blicken oder vielleicht noch 'mein PC ist von Aldi' beantworten. Wir sollten den Thread aber nicht für so eine belanglose Diskussion, die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat kapern.



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2016)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Eine Umfrage auf einer Hardwareseite zum Thema Hardware ist sicherlich keine repräsentative Quelle. Ich behaupte 70 der Leute auf der Strasse würden die Frage wieviele Kerne ihre CPU hat mit nichtssagenden Blicken oder vielleicht noch 'mein PC ist von Aldi' beantworten. Wir sollten den Thread aber nicht für so eine belanglose Diskussion, die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat kapern.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Vermutlich, ja. 

Aber wenn du die natürlich alle mit dazu zählst, dann ist der durchschnittliche User vermutlich noch mit einem Dualcore und Windows XP unterwegs ...  da wirds dann absurd. 

Trotzdem wiederlegt es sehr eindeutig deine Aussage. Sechskerner waren bei Desktop-PCs viel früher Standard als bei Laptops. 


So abwegig finde ich die Diskussion übrigens gar nicht.  Bei Laptops ist seit Jahren ein Quadcore das höchste der Gefühle, man fragt sich schon wann da mal etwas brauchbares kommt.  Der aktuelle Trend zu sparsameren Dualcores macht die Dinger wirklich nicht schneller, aktuell sind viele Laptops viel zu langsam für die meisten Aufgaben, und für Spieler sowieso. 

Gesendet als Telegramm von der Titanic.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (8. November 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> 10 Sekunden Google.
> 
> BullMan E-Klasse Grand Xeon 17FHD
> 
> ...



Nach einem Düsenjet hat aber niemand gefragt. Da ging halt irgendein Nischen-Hersteller her und hat den X79 Chipsatz für den Desktop in ein Notebook-Gehäuse gepfriemelt. Wie das aber vernünftig gekühlt werden soll - noch dazu mit dem fetten Xeon und zwei GTX 880M drin - will ich lieber gar nicht wissen  Ebensowenig, wofür bei dem Bauwerk der Akku gut sein soll, der ist da doch in 20 Minuten leer 

Fakt ist, dass es bisher keine eigenständigen 6-Kern-CPUs für Notebooks gibt. Fakt ist auch, dass mein i5 3380M von 2013 immer noch zahlreiche Low-Voltage i7 mit dem "U" hintendran die Rücklichter zeigt und irgendein Prozessor vom Schlag eines 3840QM oder 6700HQ erst recht. Da tut sich momentan einfach zu wenig.

Da jammern die OEM-Hersteller wie HP, Dell und Apple, dass der PC-Absatz stagniert. Wen wundert das, wenn ein 4 Jahre altes Gerät immer noch beinahe mit der Leistung von einem ganz neuen mithalten kann? Selbst die Akku-Laufzeit verbessert sich ja nicht wirklich, weil die trotteligen Ingenieure dann oftmals einfach kleinere Akkus in die Geräte packen, weil sie ja weniger Strom brauchen 
Warum soll man da einen neuen Laptop kaufen? Ein Hexa Core wäre vielleicht ein Argument ...

Gesendet mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit von der ISS


----------



## HisN (8. November 2016)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Nach einem Düsenjet hat aber niemand gefragt.



Ich glaube Du unterstellst mir und dem TE da irgendwas. Hast Du den Wortlaut seiner Frage wirklich angeschaut?



> Ist absehbar, wann es Notebooks mit 6 Kern-Prozessoren geben wird?




Wer sich Akku-Vernichter wünscht, der muss dann doch auch nicht rumeiern wenn es laut wird.


----------



## flotus1 (9. November 2016)

Ohne Worte. Schon deine erste Antwort hier strotzte nur so vor herablassender Arroganz und ließ keinen Zweifel daran dass du nicht schreibst um die Frage des TE zu beantworten, sondern um dich zu produzieren. Du weißt genau dass das nicht ist wonach er gesucht hat.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (9. November 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Vermutlich, ja.
> 
> Aber wenn du die natürlich alle mit dazu zählst, dann ist der durchschnittliche User vermutlich noch mit einem Dualcore und Windows XP unterwegs ...  da wirds dann absurd.
> 
> ...



Also für Games sind die Notebook CPUs eigentlich überhaupt nicht zu langsam, Notebook CPUs stehen den Desktop CPUs nicht viel nach und bei den GPUs ist ja der Unterschied auch nicht mehr so groß.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. November 2016)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> Also für Games sind die Notebook CPUs eigentlich überhaupt nicht zu langsam, Notebook CPUs stehen den Desktop CPUs nicht viel nach und bei den GPUs ist ja der Unterschied auch nicht mehr so groß.



Die großen Quadcores gehen, ja.  Aber aktuell habe ich das Gefühl, dass fast mehr Dualcores verbaut werden als noch vor ein paar Jahren ...  und die sind wirklich zu langsam.


----------



## HisN (9. November 2016)

Eventuell weil sich die Leute dann lieber ein Tablett kaufen, weil das deutlich länger durchhält als ein Laptop dem nach kurzer Zeit der Akku auf Grundeis geht, da die CPU/Graka zu viel Saft zieht?


----------



## Stryke7 (9. November 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Eventuell weil sich die Leute dann lieber ein Tablett kaufen, weil das deutlich länger durchhält als ein Laptop dem nach kurzer Zeit der Akku auf Grundeis geht, da die CPU/Graka zu viel Saft zieht?



Das kommt drauf an was man möchte.

Mein Arbeitslaptop hat auch 12 Stunden Akkulaufzeit, braucht er aber auch wenn er langsamer als Windows 95 von einem Lochkartenleser läuft ...


----------



## ThoSta (9. November 2016)

Viele Leute inkl mir haben absichtlich einen sparsamen Dual Core gekauft wegen der besseren Akkulaufzeit. 
Für normale Aufgaben und zwischendurch ein kleines Spiel sind die stark genug.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (9. November 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Ohne Worte. Schon deine erste Antwort hier strotzte nur so vor herablassender Arroganz und ließ keinen Zweifel daran dass du nicht schreibst um die Frage des TE zu beantworten, sondern um dich zu produzieren. Du weißt genau dass das nicht ist wonach er gesucht hat.



Hä? Wen meinst Du jetzt da? Hisn? Zocker Boy? ChotHoclat? Komm nich mehr mit! 

BTT: Ich seh das so: Aktuell ist das Angebot (!) so groß wie noch nie und das freut mich: Von wirklich sparsamen Dualcores über sehr sparsame quadcores bis hin zu übertaktenbaren potenten K-Quadcores ist alles dabei. Schöne Sache! Wenn ich wirklich 6-Kerner will muss ich in den Bereich Desktop-Replacements/mobile Workstations gehen und dann finde ich auch Angebote dazu, auch wenn diese noch rar gesäht sind, das stimmt. Aber mal ehrlich: Unterwegs (Zug, Flughafen etc.) lasse ich doch keine CAE Berechnungen durchführen oder aufwändige Renderingaufgaben... und wenn doch ist die Akkulaufzeit sowohl bei 4 als auch 6 Kernen begrenzt (Lautstärke etc. mal komplett außen vor gelassen!) oder ich hab ne Steckdose irgendwo parat und die Zeit, die ein Job benötigt ist dann zwar kürzer aber unterwegs muss ich damit leben. Am Schreibtisch ist das was anderes aber oft stehen dann ja für aufwendige Jobs auch große Desktop Workstations zur Verfügung, die dann die echt fetten CPUs (und ggf. GPUs) verbaut haben.


----------



## HisN (9. November 2016)

Mich meint er


----------



## Stryke7 (9. November 2016)

ThoSta schrieb:


> Viele Leute inkl mir haben absichtlich einen sparsamen Dual Core gekauft wegen der besseren Akkulaufzeit.
> Für normale Aufgaben und zwischendurch ein kleines Spiel sind die stark genug.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Wirklich?

Ich hab so einem in meinem Arbeitslaptop, der ist schon mit dem normalen Büroalltag restlos überfordert.  Also wirklich kurz-vor-nicht-mehr-zu-gebrauchen überfordert.


----------



## Atent123 (9. November 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> 
> Ich hab so einem in meinem Arbeitslaptop, der ist schon mit dem normalen Büroalltag restlos überfordert.  Also wirklich kurz-vor-nicht-mehr-zu-gebrauchen überfordert.



Was für einen Dual Core hast du denn ?


----------



## Stryke7 (9. November 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Was für einen Dual Core hast du denn ?



Irgendein i5  5xxx U-Modell.   Hat ungefähr so viel Rechenleistung wie ein Amiga86. Eigentlich sollte man da nicht mal Windows drauf packen, das schafft er schon kaum noch ordentlich ...   aber leider brauche ich es für die Arbeit


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2016)

Du musst einfach mehr als 1Gb RAM verbauen.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst einfach mehr als 1Gb RAM verbauen.



Hat 8GB drin.


----------



## ThoSta (11. November 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Irgendein i5  5xxx U-Modell.   Hat ungefähr so viel Rechenleistung wie ein Amiga86. Eigentlich sollte man da nicht mal Windows drauf packen, das schafft er schon kaum noch ordentlich ...   aber leider brauche ich es für die Arbeit


Da läuft aber einiges schief bei dir. Sogar mein Surface 3 mit Intel Atom läuft bei Office, handschriftlichen Notizen, Surfen und sonstigen Sachen die an der Uni anfallen sehr schnell und absolut ausreichend.
Sogar ältere Spiele wie Company of Heroes 2 laufen bei nativer Auflösung.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2016)

ThoSta schrieb:


> Da läuft aber einiges schief bei dir. Sogar mein Surface 3 mit Intel Atom läuft bei Office, handschriftlichen Notizen, Surfen und sonstigen Sachen die an der Uni anfallen sehr schnell und absolut ausreichend.
> Sogar ältere Spiele wie Company of Heroes 2 laufen bei nativer Auflösung.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Und was sollte das sein?  Auf dem Laptop läuft die Custom-Software des Konzerns, sowie diverse (teils anspruchsvollere) Software die man so im Alltag eben braucht.
Damit ist er einfach überfordert.


Gesendet mit einer Ares IV Rakete


----------



## flotus1 (11. November 2016)

Dann ist es eben nicht das richtige Werkzeug für den Job. Das bedeutet aber nicht dass die ULV-Dualcores grundsätzlich crap sind. Es sind eben dualcores mit SMT und nicht allzu hohem Takt. Wenn man das bei der Planung berücksichtigt nimmt man für CPU-Lastige Anwendungen eine andere CPU. Der geht wohl auf die IT-Abteilung in deiner Firma.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2016)

Das stimmt, leider habe ich da kein Mitspracherecht gehabt


----------



## Pladdaah (11. November 2016)

also mein Arbeitsgerät ist mit nem i5 4310M ausgestattet (2C 4T @3.3GHz),  selbst bei extremem Multitasking (RDP, RDM etc.) und Matrix + Konzernsoftware läuft das Ding einwandfrei.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (23. November 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> 
> Ich hab so einem in meinem Arbeitslaptop, der ist schon mit dem normalen Büroalltag restlos überfordert.  Also wirklich kurz-vor-nicht-mehr-zu-gebrauchen überfordert.



Ist echt so ^^
Hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Akkus bei den ULV-Prozzis teilweise schneller leer sind als bei einem Standard-Prozessor, einfach weil die Dinger ständig unter Volllast laufen.
Mein i5 3380M macht dagegen vieles im Idle ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. 

Stell dir vor, du fährst mit nem Trabbi nen Berg hoch. Der säuft dann auch mehr Sprit als ein moderner Sechszylinder, der da beinahe im Standgas hochkommt 




Pladdaah schrieb:


> also mein Arbeitsgerät ist mit nem i5 4310M ausgestattet (2C 4T @3.3GHz),  selbst bei extremem Multitasking (RDP, RDM etc.) und Matrix + Konzernsoftware läuft das Ding einwandfrei.



Der 4310M ist auch ein anständiges Teil, mach mal sowas mit nem 5005U


----------



## blautemple (25. November 2016)

Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr mit euren Arbeitsrechnern so treibt, aber in meinem sind ein i5 6200U, 8GB RAM und eine SSD verbaut und im Alltag hat der auch mit ordentlich Multitasking wenig Probleme


----------

